# Might be an emergency - penis question



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Poppy's penis is out ... out real big ... and will not go down. If you know anything about male malt's please respond asap ... i'm freaking.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

check to make sure there isn't any hair caught in the sheath and try to gently pull the sheath back up over the penis..you may need to use some lubrication.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

You could also try putting him into a bathtub filled with lukewarm water


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

It's almost gone down now, but not totally ... still freaking out ... I'll try and check the sheath ... if I can't do it, I'll run him down to the vet.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, I was just talking to someone about this last night. Here's a link to an old thread that you might want to read:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/95825-leos-lipstick-appeared-tonight.html


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That happened to Rylee too,scared me ,didn't think a little guy like him,had all that in there.. I put him in the sink w/ warm water and checked him and his redhot eventually went in. 

It kinda looked dried out so I think it got "stuck". Hasn't happened since,luckily. This happened not long after we got him. He was wimpering and I had no idea until I picked him up and got a surprise..
Poor little guy,once the scare was over and he was ok,I kinda laughed about it when I told my husband.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, we're back ... Poppy's man-thang is back in ... he's playing, and I'm still freaking out. :blink:

I'll be calling Dr. Berg tomorrow and seeing if we shouldn't go ahead and get him neutered. The doc at the emergency vet said that sometimes they can't get it to go down, and then you have to get a specialist to do emergency surgery.

They use sugar water ?? to help it go down ... but for Poppy all they did was use a little lubricant ... got it to go in, and then out and in, to make sure all was good.

I have to get a number for one or two of you guys on the west coast that I could call about things like this. I don't have any Maltese friends out here, except my breeder, and she's not a night owl.

Now ... I'm off to go drink. :blush:

Big HUGz and sweet dreams all!! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Mary, thank you for that link ... at least now I know others have gone through this ... and I got a couple of giggles, which I needed big time right now.

Like others said in the other thread ... I could not believe how HUGE his penis was ... he's just a tiny little dude! :blink:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Jules, bless your heart. So sorry I didn't see this last night, thankfully others and Mary were there. Huge hugs to them and you and Poppy. Oh Jules, I was beside myself like you were so with Leo, but here's the great thing, it never happened again.

Big? It was the size of his entire body, my goodness. 

Oh so glad others were there for you and sweet Poppy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I had that happen to my last Yorkie.....it kind of scared me too!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just another reason I have girls.LOL


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's lipstick is out a lot(and he's not neutered) - but he it always goes back in pretty quickly.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

EmmasMommy said:


> Just another reason I have girls.LOL


My thoughts exactly. 

Jules- I hope Poppy is better now. Poor guy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

shanghaimomma said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Jules- I hope Poppy is better now. Poor guy!


Awwww  Just in a general sense, I hope my sharing Leo's lipstick story wouldn't result in someone deciding against having a boy. 

I posted something on a thread about boys that may have given the appearnce that I have a preference for boys. Ooooooh that's so not true and so sorry if it came across that way. I love both boys and girls sooo much. What I should have said :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: was, when I see the girls pics on here, I die, just die at how adorable and beautiful they are and I do the same when I see the boys as well. I think because we don't see boys that often, and sometimes, it seems girls are more sought after (not sure if that is true), just makes my heart pulled that much more when I see the boys. And when I see 3maltmom's babies, my heart is pulled all the way out, boy or girl, those very special babies. Yes, the boys do kill me, with how much love they give, and does make me sad for the boys, when I hear that someone would never consider a boy , but of course, I respect, more then respect anyone and everyone's choice. Absolutely.

This is my little guy recovering right after his "boo-boo" operation. The little incident with Leo, happened shortly thereafter, and has not happened again. I think it was just sensitive down in that area.

Leo says: I'm sorry sweet ladies, I didn't mean to do it, what I didn't know I was doing  and I didn't do it again :innocent:. Please don't let my little "show", make you not want to be loved by a little guy. I sorry :blush:, oh and I do have a secret crush on all your very pretty little girls. Love Leo :wub:

View attachment 85846


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

When Harry was on medication, this happened to him 
frequently, since he seemed to want to hump everything 
in sight. One time, it happened when we were at Cornell
and the vet did use sugar water to help him. All of the 
other times it just went back to normal on it's own. It 
never happened to any of my other males... thank goodness.

It can be scary... right? Those boys :wub: .... always causing
trouble...lol. Glad everything is okay.

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, Jules, I can imagine what you went through. Archie does that once in a while.....and my goodness....what a man he is too!! :w00t::blush:

We had company one time when it happened, Stan yelled to me "Pat, come get your dog out of here....he's got a problem.....!!!!!" :HistericalSmiley:

I just put him in a quiet room and left him. He took care of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor poppy ,i'm sure he to did not know what was happening ..hugs all around ..jo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sugar water is magic...I've seen neutered boys get this, too...but mostly intact adolescent boys.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so glad Poppy is "better" now. lol

Preston was neutered at 4months, but his lipstick occasionally comes out if he & London are playing really rough and he starts humping her. Generally, I catch it right away and interrupt the humping and all is well, but a few times he really gets into it and then I have to gently help it go back in. Gross, I know. lol


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, after a long night, we finally got some zzz's. Thank doG!!

I did try laying him on his back, while feeding Cheerios, and putting a cold wet cloth on it. That is all I really knew what to do. I had no idea about the sugar water, nor did I have any lubricant on hand :blush: which is why I ran him down to the night vet's office.

I was able to look last night, and still do not see any sign of his adult canines coming in. I have now removed his wife 'Big Monkey' and any other larger toys that he would hump. No more humping for this dude!! :blink:

I wish that maybe there could be a 'sticky' for girls and boys with these type of posts merged into them ... the kind of not so usual posts with things like this. I know I had no clue what to do last night, and no one to call .... thank doG a few people were on here ... even though I still took him to the vet.

The scariest part wasn't just that it was out ... it was out and huge. Closest to his body, at the base of his penis, was a small egg shaped sack .... and his penis wasn't bright pink, but almost a purple color. :huh: The vet tech said that is what you have to watch because the circulation was getting cut off. If it had not gone back in, then we would be talking about getting him to a specialist for surgery.

For now, I know what to look for. Hubby of course thought it was somewhat funny ... but I'm still in freak out mode. A few drinks after we got home, and a hot bath, did help me sleep ... but my brain is still in that freak out mode. :w00t:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby's comes out too. The first time I ever saw it, I freaked out. I didn't realize that is how it worked with dogs and I didn't know that he had that much "manhood" in him! It was so freakin' long! I thought neutering took care of that! 

Anyway, it only seems to happen to Toby when he gets really excited and riled up. Thankfully he has never had the problem of it not being able to go back in. I think I would die. Hopefully hubby is around because that will be his job! :w00t:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

bwahaha these lipstick threads are always hilarious. i freaked out the first time i saw paddy's too - it took a while for it to recede and i panicked. we had to "help" it back down as well - ech

i removed the toy he liked to hump and since then, we haven't had too many problems. once though, my little cousin was playing w/ paddy and all i heard was 

"what's that?? is that paddy's wee wee? why is it RED?"

i almost died laughing


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Glad it's over! WHEW! This is one of the reasons I like female animals. I went to pick up Finley the other day and his lipstick was hanging out. I was like ewwwww,LOL But glad to hear Poppy is well!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> Just another reason I have girls.LOL


This is a reason I tend to lean towards girls also. It scares me and kind of repulses me.  I do love boys though, just not their lipstick.

Jules, I'm glad Poppy is alright, and hopefully it doesn't happen again. :thumbsup:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

As I've said before ... I love the boys!! And a little lipstick doesn't bother me at all!! B)

But ... this wasn't any little lipstick like you normally see ... this was more like the red plastic fake lipstick that comes with the little fake makeup sets for little girls ... you know, the one that is like 3" to 4" long. :new_shocked::smstarz:

At least now I know to watch him, poor little thing.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I still remember that thread it was so funny. That poor lady trying to rub it back in place.:innocent:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Poor Julee! I feel your pain! That happend to my beloved Blake when he used to hump his stuffed gorilla and it freaked me out! This was a good 15 years ago and I swore when the time came, no moe boys for me! He was 3 lbs. and his winky was bigger than him! Yuck! Hope that you enjoyed that well deserved drink! Poppy is lucky to have you as his Mommy!
A big hug to you,
Vicki


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg im at work and im dying rofl !!! omg julee, are u serious ? is it that big ? omg i would have freaked out too , poor baby ..

btw i read the link from the back in the day thread and i alnost fell off my seat laughing.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> As I've said before ... I love the boys!! And a little lipstick doesn't bother me at all!! B)
> 
> But ... this wasn't any little lipstick like you normally see ... this was more like the red plastic fake lipstick that comes with the little fake makeup sets for little girls ... you know, the one that is like 3" to 4" long. :new_shocked::smstarz:
> 
> ...


 
Driving through a game park in Kenya one time we came across a small herd of elephants. And "what to my wondering eyes did appear" but a male elephant .... that was no lipstick I was seeing, it was more like a 5th leg!!! Chalk up Poppy's little episode to the start of male puberty (this happens to little human boys, too) and redirect his attention to another activity if he starts humping something.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Driving through a game park in Kenya one time we came across a small herd of elephants. And "what to my wondering eyes did appear" but a male elephant .... that was no lipstick I was seeing, it was more like a 5th leg!!! Chalk up Poppy's little episode to the start of male puberty (this happens to little human boys, too) and redirect his attention to another activity if he starts humping something.


I am so glad that I am now able to laugh about this. :rofl:

I 'thought' I had taken away the things that he likes to hump ... but I turn around last night, and he was humping an empty gallon water jug he plays with. :hump:

If my old Duke was still with us, he'd be so proud of this boy. :innocent:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

EmmasMommy said:


> Just another reason I have girls.LOL


 And this comment helps how? :huh: This particular question was posted under Health, there are countless other threads asking about boy vs girl not in the Health section, with someone who was scared for the little boy. Am I right that you are beginning to show? I think that is wonderful!!! Is your dream to become a breeder, if so, I think that is wonderful as well. But what happens, if one of your precious girls has a litle boy pup that you will pet out and look for a loving home for, what will you tell the prospect pet owners about boys? If you are showing just for the "fun" of it, then I guess my question doesn't apply. Just saying, that I was in the same situation as Jules, and it only happened once with my little guy Leo, and it was not only scarey for me, but very upsetting for him as well. So since you only have girls, you may not have realized that and perhaps didn't realize how insensitive the comment seemed. Some posted the same comment as you did, when it happened to Leo, and it wasn't very comforting, as it was also posted under the Health Section. Thankully, Leo and I were giving wonderful support and love and great advice. Just needed to point this out to you and those that made similar comments.



nekkidfish said:


> As I've said before ... I love the boys!! And a little lipstick doesn't bother me at all!! B)
> 
> But ... this wasn't any little lipstick like you normally see ... this was more like the red plastic fake lipstick that comes with the little fake makeup sets for little girls ... you know, the one that is like 3" to 4" long. :new_shocked::smstarz:
> 
> ...


 
Yup Jules, that's how my Leo's was as well, and I know the worry and upset you felt. It never happened to Leo again and he will be two but if it does, at least we know what to do now.

Huge hugs.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

allheart said:


> And this comment helps how? :huh: ... Some posted the same comment as you did, when it happened to Leo, and it wasn't very comforting, as it was also posted under the Health Section. Thankully, Leo and I were giving wonderful support and love and great advice. Just needed to point this out to you and those that made similar comments.


I have to agree, Christine. I was also bothered by the several comments about this being a reason to "reject" or not consider sharing one's home and one's affection with the boys. 

I know that many of these comments were made in jest and meant to be funny and I don't mean to lack a sense of humor about it. However, it touches a nerve because I am often saddened by the way the boys are dismissed, or sometimes considered but as an inferior choice to the girls, when people contemplate adopting a baby from a breeder or from rescue. 

I have been so blessed to have shared my home with boy and girl Maltese and I would not have it any other way. :wub:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

You two are very sweet, and your comforting words are very welcome. :thumbsup:

I too know that some folks might have posted about girls in jest, and I guess I've been on forums long enough, I just ignore posts that have no relevance. :blink:

Poor little boys get the short end in some areas with toy breeds it seems. I know I was at the pet store yesterday and they had one little sweater a boy could wear, and 50+ girl outfits. And, I've just gotten used to everyone calling Poppy a 'she' ... even the staff at my vets. :blush:

Thanks for understanding how scared I was, it means a lot.

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know it is scary...but a little funny too. On a previous thread the ladies were refering to the problem area as the "lipstick!" It was difficult for me to apply lipsitick after that thread. I personally think we should all agree to call it the "pistola." Frankie rarely pulls his pistola, not that it's "loaded". I'm not sure he even knows he is packing! LOL!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The majority of my dogs have been females and I have to say that my sweetest most cuddly are usually the males. Hubby likes the girls the best though ..can't fight that but he's coming around...
I guess I'll have to get over putting bows in my boy's hair and just do it. Heck w/ all that hair,who are they going to know if he's a boy,unless something "creeps" out.... 

Like I tell my husband if someone is looking that closely,they better be married to me....
I'm sold on the little boys so in the future I'll still do a mix of boys and girls...all fixed of course...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh by the way,everytime I see this thread title I crack up,Al about busted a gut when he saw it. Might have to come w/ a warning label...hazardous to your funny bone...


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Good gawd ... it happened again tonight. Is it a full moon or what? :shocked:

Hubby and I tried sugar water, a wet cloth, etc., and it went down to just a little sticking out, just like last time. He played, and I kept waiting for it to go all the way down. No dice.

So, I put him into a sink of warm water and messaged his legs, his rear, and yes, his penis. I think the darned thing was stuck. I pulled him out and wrapped him up in a towel. By the time I started blow drying him, it was all the way in. :thumbsup:

It all started with him humping a little duck smaller than my hand. :thmbdn:

His next appointment at the vet is on the 10th, and I may see if Dr. Berg thinks we might need to go ahead and neuter him ... or if that might not change anything at all. We have an appointment at the groomer tomorrow, and I think I will have Yvonne get rid of all of his hair down there to see if that helps.

Poppy is now enjoying a new bully stick ... and I am :wine:

We need more drinking smilies ... I've been doing my share lately. 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

OK. I know I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but what exactly do you do with the sugar water? Do you dip his willy in it, give it to him to drink, or what?

Bogie hasn't had this happen and his only item of affection is a fixed female shi tzuh he plays with. The second he starts to mount, I say off and he listens. Might have to repeat the process a bunch of times, but it has worked.

I want to know about the sugar water just in case we ever get "stuck" in this type of situation...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

jules , he sure is a "happy" boy. 
wel you let us know what the vet says .. my problem is dolce wants to hump his human brothers. 

my son seven yr old asked me yesterday why does dolce hump? :blush: i was like hes just being a fresh doggie. what else could i say :new_shocked:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> OK. I know I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but what exactly do you do with the sugar water? Do you dip his willy in it, give it to him to drink, or what?
> 
> Bogie hasn't had this happen and his only item of affection is a fixed female shi tzuh he plays with. The second he starts to mount, I say off and he listens. Might have to repeat the process a bunch of times, but it has worked.
> 
> I want to know about the sugar water just in case we ever get "stuck" in this type of situation...


Miki, do a Google search for "sugar water dog's penis" ... there are several ways people say to do it. One of the ways I just read about, that we did not try, is to get a bowl of warm (not too hot) water and slightly melt sugar in it, where the sugar is still a little grainy. Then take a little washcloth and soak it, and then put it on the penis. The sugar somehow makes the swelling go down. Now, others say pour a little sugar directly on it, and when the dog licks it, it will go down.

I have no idea how they did it at the vets last time (they said they used sugar water), but they brought him out in about a minute, and it was completely down. I tried that last night with no luck. I am going to call them late this afternoon and get them to explain it to me step-by-step, so I know how to do it that way.

Giving Poppy a warm bath at 10:00 at night was not my idea of relaxing. LOL



uniquelovdolce said:


> jules , he sure is a "happy" boy.
> wel you let us know what the vet says .. my problem is dolce wants to hump his human brothers.
> 
> my son seven yr old asked me yesterday why does dolce hump? :blush: i was like hes just being a fresh doggie. what else could i say :new_shocked:


Yes Liza, he is a very happy little boy! :innocent: At this rate he is going to have no beds, and no toys except for a toy or two that are the size of your palm.

Regarding humping the kids, I think I'd go nuts if he did that!! We had a dog as a kid that did that all of the time ... my parent never broke him of it ... and it was so embarrassing when company came over. Thank doG Poppy has not humped us at all!!!

Once again Erin came through in a PM to me. Today I will have the groomer completely shave him from the rib cage down (which we had been doing), and we will be getting rid of all of the hair on his shaft. I keep thinking it is the hair getting in there, which makes it get stuck and can't go back in.

Now, if after doing this, and especially after he has been neutered ... if we still have this problem ... we may have to look into doing the surgery that another member here had to do ... opening the hole of the sheath, making it a little bigger.

Now ... c'mon, admit it .... isn't this the most interesting breakfast/lunch discussion you've had in a long time? 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> Well, after a long night, we finally got some zzz's. Thank doG!!
> 
> I did try laying him on his back, while feeding Cheerios, and putting a cold wet cloth on it. That is all I really knew what to do. I had no idea about the sugar water, nor did I have any lubricant on hand :blush: which is why I ran him down to the night vet's office.
> 
> ...


You poor thing...I hope I never have to go through that with my Rocky. I would freak too. I cannot imagine it being huge though...LOL on such a little dog.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> Miki, do a Google search for "sugar water dog's penis" ... there are several ways people say to do it. One of the ways I just read about, that we did not try, is to get a bowl of warm (not too hot) water and slightly melt sugar in it, where the sugar is still a little grainy. Then take a little washcloth and soak it, and then put it on the penis. The sugar somehow makes the swelling go down. Now, others say pour a little sugar directly on it, and when the dog licks it, it will go down.
> 
> I have no idea how they did it at the vets last time (they said they used sugar water), but they brought him out in about a minute, and it was completely down. I tried that last night with no luck. I am going to call them late this afternoon and get them to explain it to me step-by-step, so I know how to do it that way.
> 
> ...


:rofl: i am dying here! and yes , funny thing is dolce doesnt do that to any other kids and theres always kids in my house .. its just with his brothers , does he think theyre puppies too .lol u know i even checked to make sure after he humps that hes not 'happy' down there n he wasnt its just funny . im really adamant about stopping this behavior. i told the boys to say no n to give him a time out in the kitchen whenever he does this so that he can know its something he shouldnt do.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh my. I just saw Yeager's "lipstick" too. I was so scared!! He was playing and then he yelped and his tail went down. I didn't realize what was wrong until I saw the red thing I thought he was bleeding. Lucky I saw this thread a couple days ago and now his thing went back in PHEW. :new_shocked::smheat:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

*Migh be an emergency - penis question*

I have two boys, and the only one with the "lipstik" issue is Koko. He was neutered at 5½ months but it didn't make any difference with him, he is fascinated with it, most embarrassing at times and his theme song in our house is "Lollipop". He has only had a problem once with it not going back where it belongs and I think it was due to irritation of hair stuck inside the sheath, I keep him hair free in the area now and that does help, but sadly not with his own pee pee fetish if you get my drift.
Scooby on the other hand is the opposite, I can't remember ever seeing his pee pee in that condition. I guess it just depends on the individual dog, or he is just more private about who sees his manhood.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, I sure am happy to have been directed to this thread. It's a relief to know that other male Maltese have problems with retracting their "lipsticks" too.

I hope that taking away the only thing that excites him, his stuffed animal dog who resided in his crate with him since day one who I now refer to as his "cell mate", will stop him from this stuff. I feel bad though cause when he goes to sleep he would cuddle up to that dog and lay his head on it.

The thing that is so weird is I had a Lhasa Apso male and never ever did I see him get an erection. I honestly didn't even know what was suppose to happen. I had a female Lhasa for 5 years of his life and he'd hump her but nothing came out, now I wonder if he had a problem I never knew about.:blink:

Has anyone talked to the Vet about this, cause I did a search on the Internet and found a Vet site that answers questions and they mentioned two different disorders that can cause this problem. I really think it's the hair getting stuck inside with him, if he wasn't so wiggly I'd cut the hair. Could I use a buzzer to shave it, that at least would be quicker and no scissors to poke him if he wiggles??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Katzie said:


> Wow, I sure am happy to have been directed to this thread. It's a relief to know that other male Maltese have problems with retracting their "lipsticks" too.
> 
> I hope that taking away the only thing that excites him, his stuffed animal dog who resided in his crate with him since day one who I now refer to as his "cell mate", will stop him from this stuff. I feel bad though cause when he goes to sleep he would cuddle up to that dog and lay his head on it.
> 
> ...


 
Could you let him still sleep with his buddy at night and then remove it during waking hours when he would be likely to hump it?


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

> Could you let him still sleep with his buddy at night and then remove it during waking hours when he would be likely to hump it?


I could try, I was doing that but yesterday I forgot to remove it after he got up. We had such a long day due to his problem. He skipped his last nap all together because I think he was uncomfortable the way it was. By the time I got him to bed he was so exhausted he just went right to sleep. He usually takes 2 naps during the day in his crate as this is the only place he can sleep, if he lays on the floor to sleep all I have to do is move and he's up. I never crate trained before and my last puppy was so much more low energy then him and could just take a nap anywhere. 

Thanks for the suggestion!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Katzie said:


> I could try, I was doing that but yesterday I forgot to remove it after he got up. We had such a long day due to his problem. He skipped his last nap all together because I think he was uncomfortable the way it was. By the time I got him to bed he was so exhausted he just went right to sleep. He usually takes 2 naps during the day in his crate as this is the only place he can sleep, if he lays on the floor to sleep all I have to do is move and he's up. I never crate trained before and my last puppy was so much more low energy then him and could just take a nap anywhere.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!!!


i totally missed this thread when it happened and have been chuckling as i read through it. stuart never had this problem until our little miss reina went into heat before i got her spayed. anyway, after her heat she would have nothing to do with him, so he turned his affection to his crate pillow (not the bed, but a separate pillow for the head).....in a nutshell, we went through some of this with him and he would hump throughout the night intermittently and i finally had to remove the pillow permanently. every time i open the cabinet with it in it, he gives a sniff and perks up, its kind of hilarious. 

also, i never leave toys lying around for them now because we practice NILF (nothing in life is free), so playtime (with toys) is when i initiate it. i'm such a mean mommy.

on another note, when i got my first maltese i was insistent on a female because i was worried about this very issue. now i could not imagine my life without my little boy and my little girl - they are my yin and yang.


----------



## TNgal16 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so glad that I found this forum!! Augie is about 12 and in the 6 years I've had him, I've never seen him have this problem. Well, Saturday he woke up and there it was, all out and about. I noticed that night it was still sticking out and was very concerned. Yesterday morning it was STILL out. So, while freaking out, I came to this site and wondered just maybe, maybe, others have this issue. I'm so glad that I read this because after reading a few posts, I saw what to do, ran to the store to buy KY jelly, put it on him and worked with it and within 30 min, all better. Completely back in. We've been getting freezing icy weather here in Nashville the past week and since my skin is dry as can be, I guess his member got dry from it LOL

Thank you all for posting on these boards and having me help Augie. I would've never known and would've had to rush him to the vet for something I was able to do.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That happened to Lou years ago when he was a puppy, he was having a grand old time with his big stuffed snoopy! I didn't know what to do but it was late at night and there were no emergency vets near us. I put him in the bath tub with lots of warm soapy water and it went down. Scared the bejeezus out of me!


----------

